# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Długoletni problem z alergią i suchym gardłem.

## DarekN16

Witam!
Mam 19 lat. W wieku 6 lat wykryto u mnie alergię na dość wiele rzeczy (kurz, alternaria, zwierzęta domowe) i od tego czasu codziennie biorę leki typu claritine, loratadyne, aerius, kiedyś zyrtec. Bez leków ciężko było żyć, bo katar był ekstremalnie uciążliwy a odczulanie było raczej bezsensowne z powodu wielu alergenów. 

Od dwóch lat mam problem z gardłem, bardzo często chorowałem. Wykryto zapalenie migdałków (po konsultacji z 4 różnymi laryngologami) i trzeba było je wyciąć. Od wycięcia migdałków nie choruję już tak często i tak poważnie jak wcześniej, ale mam problem z zanikającą i wysychająca śluzówką gardła, która znowu powoduje, że łapię wszystkie infekcje. Laryngolodzy twierdzą zgodnie, że wycięte migdałki i codzienne branie leków przeciwalergicznych powoduje suche gardło a to prowadzi do kolejnych infekcji. Każdy z nich twierdził, że trzeba odstawić leki i się odczulić. 3 miesiące temu zrobiłem testy alergiczne i ku memu zdziwieniu nie wyszło prawie nic. Leki odstawiłem i kataru nie ma. Ale dokładnie od czasu kiedy odstawiłem Aerius bardzo często jestem przeziębiony. Nie powiem, że cały czas, ale sprawa wygląda tak, że 2 dni siedzę w domu, potem 7 dni jestem zdrowy, potem znowu jeden dzień w domu, 8 dni jestem zdrowy itd. Lekarka, która aktualnie mnie prowadzi powiedziała, że ją to nie zdziwiło, bo po tylu latach brania leków alergicznych organizm ma prawo w taki sposób zareagować na odstawienie leków. Kazała mi brać co drugi dzień nowy lek Telfexo, a co drugi dzień Nurofen w celu zapobiegnięciu stanom zapalnym. Mam brać taki zestaw przez 60 dni i powiedzieć jak się czuję.

Proszę powiedzieć, czy faktycznie odstawienie leków po tak długim czasie stosowania ma prawo osłabić mój system odpornościowy, czy kuracja Pani Doktor ma sens, czy w końcu mój system odpornościowy wróci do normy i czy gardło przestanie wysychać po stałym wyłączeniu leków?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi na te 4 pytania

Pozdrawiam  :Wink:

----------


## Patryk86

Dziwi mnie trochę, że miał Pan objawy ciężkiej alergii i po ponownym wykonaniu testów wyniki były ujemne (bez wcześniejszego odczulania).
Może przed wykonaniem testów przyjmował Pan leki przeciwalergiczne i wyniki są fałszywie ujemne.
Warto może jeszcze raz powtórzyć testy po pewnym czasie.
Może to nie być przeziębienie, ale właśnie katar alergiczny.

----------


## DarekN16

Leki przeciwalergiczne odstawiłem ponad 2 tygodnie przed testami podobnie jak wapno. Zatem wątpię, by testy były zafałszowane. A faktem jest, że teraz bardzo mało kicham w porównaniu do tego co było np. rok temu po krótkim, dwutygodniowym odstawieniu leków przed testami. 
Z katarem się zgadzam - alergia. Ale bólu gardła i zaczerwienienia nie da się wytłumaczyć alergią.
Pozdrawiam  :Wink:

----------


## Patryk86

Alergia prowadzi do stanu zapalnego śluzówki (nosa, gardła, zatok, oskrzeli etc), ponieważ komórki tuczne, eozynofile, bazofile, które wywołują alergię, uwalniają mediatory stanu zapalnego (cytokiny). Ból gardła i zaczerwienienie jest objawem stanu zapalnego, zatem może być wywołane alergią.
Reakcje alergiczne mogą samoistnie ustępować, mogą się też nasilać. Testy mogą także wypadać dodatnio przy braku objawów, lub na odwrót.
Mimo wszystko można powtórzyć testy.

----------


## DarekN16

OK, ale z drugiej strony słyszałem chyba od wszystkich alergo i laryngo logów, że tabletki przeciwalergiczne wysuszają gardło i nos i właśnie to jest powodem mojego częstego chorowania. W takim razie co robić? Brać leki przeciwalergiczne dalej, bo tak jak Pan mówi to alergia jest powodem stanu zapalnego, czy odstawić leki żeby śluzówka wróciła sama do dawnej formy?

----------

